# Pb PowerPC G3 233 qui ne demmare plus.!!



## romanocry (13 Février 2008)

Bonsoir..!
je tiens juste a préciser que je suis totalement novice en MAC, que celui ci (PPC G3) est mon premier MAC (de recup  ) mais que l'univers PC est trés trés loin de mettre inconnu.!

Donc, j'explique mon probleme:

lorsque j'allume mon pc...oups MAC, il ne se passe rien...enfin si, un bruit de ventilation (l'alim quoi) et c'est tout...pas de BIP ni rien.. mais vraiment rien a l'ecran.! il est bien detecté, j'entend le bruit significatif lorsque je branche le connecteur VGA(bizare d'ailleur ),  j'ai tout de meme les leds du clavier qui flashent... mais pas les lecteurs (CD/disquette)

-je désosse la carcasse, demonte tout, remonte tout...pareil.
-fait un reset sur la carte mere, proche des port PCI, idem!
-tente la combi "Pomme+alt+P+R"  ... pareil.
-je regarde le disque dur qui me semble bien silencieux.. petite led verte mais pas de rotation.!! je change la nappe de place...pareil.
-je debranche la nappe mais laisse l'alim branchée...miracle, le DD s'active.!
-j'eteind le MAC, rebranche la nappe, rallume, le DD ne s'active pas.!!
-je change de DD, idem.
-je change de port IDE, idem.
-je debranche TOUT, et laisse le DD (alim+nappe branché) , rien... :mouais:
-le lecteur CD ne réagit meme pas...
-jai pas testé la pile bleue bizarre, mais je pense qu'elle est a plat...cependant, elle ne doit affecter l'image..non.?

voila... si jamais quelqu'un a une solution a me proposer...merci d'avance.!

ps: j'ai consulté plusieurs posts avec le même probléme -->
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109605


----------



## romanocry (14 Février 2008)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=256340&st=0&gopid=2559333&#entry2559333


----------



## romanocry (14 Février 2008)

mouai...mouai... personne pour m'aidé un peu...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

romanocry a dit:


> mouai...mouai... personne pour m'aidé un peu...?



Pour t'aider, faudrait qu'on ait une solution, or, là, je crains bien que ça ne soit le contrôleur IDE qui ait lâché la rampe, donc, carte mère à changer, donc, penser à autre chose, vu que trouver ça ...


----------



## romanocry (14 Février 2008)

si ya moyen d'utilisé la port SCSI...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

romanocry a dit:


> si ya moyen d'utilisé la port SCSI...?



Oui, mais au prix actuel des disques externes SCSI, ça va faire bonbon ...


----------



## romanocry (14 Février 2008)

non...mais j'ai un vieux disque SCSI...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

Alors branche le dessus, si il a une capacité suffisante pour ce que tu veux faire, ça doit rouler !


----------



## romanocry (14 Février 2008)

donc seul le controleur IDE serait en cause..? 
pourquoi n'ai je pas d'affichage..?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

romanocry a dit:


> donc seul le controleur IDE serait en cause..?
> pourquoi n'ai je pas d'affichage..?



Il se peut qu'il provoque une erreur dans la séquence de boot qui plante tout avant l'activation de l'affichage.


----------



## romanocry (15 Février 2008)

oki, il me reste donc a testé avec mon DD SCSI...
je vous tien au courant..

merci


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Février 2008)

JE croie que sur le G3 233 mhz il y a une carte processeur, débranche là nettoie les connecteur et rebranche là ...... Dong !!!!!


----------



## romanocry (15 Février 2008)

une carte processeur..??? c'est a dire ..? j'ai vu que la memoire cache était externe au processeur...

mais...que faire..!?


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Février 2008)

Après vérification le processeur est directement sur socket ZIF, il ny a pas de carte processeur

Déconnecte le proceesseur nettoie les contact avec one bombe à contact remet le fait un rezet de la carte mère


----------



## guytantakul (16 Février 2008)

Ben si. Sur le ZIF, il ya une carte avec le G3 et deux puces de backside cache.


----------



## romanocry (18 Février 2008)

j'ai pas eu le temps de faire que que ce soit!  je vous tient au courant.!


----------



## romanocry (9 Mars 2008)

dooooooonc.!!! j'ai une bonne news.!

j'ai démonté le processeur et miracle, le mac redémarre   sous ac-os X  :blink: 

le chargement ce passe bien et après....5 bonnes et longues minutes    écran noir après le chargement complet du système... c'est à dire que j'ai la pomme, le chargement complet de Mac-os X (serveur apache et tout... j'ai juste eu le temps de lire ça...) la souris fonctionne et hop... écran noir..

donc un petit indice pour moi.?


----------



## romanocry (11 Mars 2008)

romanocry a dit:


> dooooooonc.!!! j'ai une bonne news.!
> 
> j'ai démonté le processeur et miracle, le mac redémarre   sous ac-os X  :blink:
> 
> ...



up...


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2008)

Maintenant, il faut que tu orientes tes recherches vers Mac OsX.
Peut être démarrer avec la touche "shift" enfoncée, enfin bref, regarde là-bas !


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Mars 2008)

démarre et maintient CTRL + alt + pomme + P + R jusqu'a ce que tu entende 5 boing et voila la pram sera rézéter, sinon essaye de trouver un cd d'os X et démarrer dessus (touche "C" au démarrage) sinon tente que l'on te prete un cd de os 9 et reinstalle-le

PS : Je t'ai déja donner la réponse sur un autre forum, pas obbligé de poster sur 2 forums, je suis pas modo mais s'i ils s'en apercoivent ...


----------



## romanocry (11 Mars 2008)

merci oldmac, je vais donc sur macbidouille, + réactif qu'ici.!

je souhaite tout de même remercier la communauté qui m'a assez bien renseigné.! 

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> PS : Je t'ai déja donner la réponse sur un autre forum, pas obbligé de poster sur 2 forums, je suis pas modo mais s'i ils s'en apercoivent ...



Ben ils ne diront rien, ça serait deux forums de MacGe, là, oui, mais un post chez nous, et un chez Lionel, ça, ça n'est pas hors charte.


----------

